# Interesting article re: vaccines



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Got this link from our kennel club list serve. The article isn't as technical as some I've read; easier to understand for those of us who aren't medical/science professionals - Lucy's due for some booster vaccinations, but I plan to titer before vaccinating (if her immunity is sufficient, I won't be boosting the vaccination)

The Truth About Dog Vaccinations

The article doesn't recommend not vaccinating, but encourages owners to become educated on the subject and to prevent adverse reactions from what is meant to help our pets stay healthy.

Barb


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> Got this link from our kennel club list serve. The article isn't as technical as some I've read; easier to understand for those of us who aren't medical/science professionals - Lucy's due for some booster vaccinations, but I plan to titer before vaccinating (if her immunity is sufficient, I won't be boosting the vaccination)
> 
> The Truth About Dog Vaccinations
> 
> ...


Interesting article.. great timing for me also  Hoolie is going to be neutered today and they asked if I wanted to have his vaccinations done... he is 9 mos old and had puppy vacs done.. Im not sure this is the right time ...my other dogs have had vaccinations done at 1 yr and not agin unless boarding.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> my other dogs have had vaccinations done at 1 yr and not agin unless boarding.


so you haven't repeated any vaccinations?

i don't want to overvaccinate Llama either. at this point i'm delaying her rabies shot until she's at least six months.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> so you haven't repeated any vaccinations?
> 
> i don't want to overvaccinate Llama either. at this point i'm delaying her rabies shot until she's at least six months.


I dont, but wouldnt recommend it to you.. talk with knowledgable people and your vet and make a really informed decision. I was going to do rabies today but thought with him being neutered today I didnt want to put the extra stress on his system. He is nine months old so I should get that done soon.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> I dont, but wouldnt recommend it to you.. talk with knowledgable people and your vet and make a really informed decision. I was going to do rabies today but thought with him being neutered today I didnt want to put the extra stress on his system. He is nine months old so I should get that done soon.


our vet is not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe time for a new vet... we have three here in town and tried them all and didnt like any of them and then one sold their practice to a wonderful woman that has been great!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> Interesting article.. great timing for me also  Hoolie is going to be neutered today and they asked if I wanted to have his vaccinations done... he is 9 mos old and had puppy vacs done.. Im not sure this is the right time ...my other dogs have had vaccinations done at 1 yr and not agin unless boarding.


Why do they want you to vaccine him at 9 months? He already had his puppy series? Very odd.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont think they checked, just offered to o it at the same time if I wanted it done  And he hasnt had a rabies vaccination... Yes he has had his puppy shots...they were done before I brought him home. So today i am lonesome.. seems like I have been "tethered" to this puppy for the last 5 mos and he isnt here today  Im missing the little "Hooligan" .


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*vaccines*

I just had Indies booster done yesterday, had long discussion with my Vet who is Brilliant, he said that yearly or at least every 2 years is good, there has been an increase of Distemper and Parvo and he has had some clients loose their dogs because of letting the vaccine lapse 3 years or so, he is onot one of those who over does things, very sensible and helpful.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Vaccinations - Poodle

PETS DON'T NEED SHOTS EVERY YEAR

THANKS for the LINKS!! I have found TWO more of my own, which are interesting as well...


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Neighbours of mines unfortunately experiences the horrors of IMHA with their choco poodle ... About a week after his full set of shots at the age of 9, he got lethargic and not eating. She took him to the vets and after a slew of tests, they determined he had "IMHA",. Basically, his immune system began to attack itself until his cell count was completely out of whack and he required blood transfusions. Then he began to lick away at the stitches site and he then needed a skin graft and wore a huge cone so he wouldn't go after the site. Then they took him regularly to the vet to change his bandage which they never seemed to know how to do, and had to go regularly to the vet and shampoo the leg with medicated shampoo and get his cell count checked. It was a total nightmare. We researched it and there are 4 breeds who shouldn't receive their senior shots once they turn 7- standard poodles, english sheepdogs and I can't remember the other two. But, when they got him better... Then he developed cancer. 

The way that I look at this, is that just as the articles are writing.. WE ARE OVER VACCINATING OUR PETS!! And although we only intend on doing them good, we end up delivering more harm. I know for me, I am DEFINITELY going to learn from my neighbours experience, and provide my poodle with vaccinations every 2-3 years and probably stopping them once they become "seniors". 

A friend of mine, who is a naturopath, rescued a german shepherd who was 8/9. HE LIVED 10 MORE WONDERFUL YEARS!! What was his secret, you wonder? Believe it or not, he only gave his dog the rabies vacc (since it's required by law for crossing the border, etc) nothing else.. and fed him the BARF diet. His dog never suffered from any joint issues, vision or hearing problems.. nothing. Simply just passed away of old age!

So, I think this is just a great example that dogs don't always need all these vaccines and can live long, and healthy lives just as much without them!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

My local poodle club will be hosting Dr. Jean Dodds sometime in June on a saturday or Sunday if anyone is interested I can get more information from the club president Linda Caldwell of personality poodles

It's the Grater Pittsburgh Poodle Club for anyone interested


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My vet is a big fan of Dr. Jean Dobbs. We have done titers for Betty Jo and Jenny this year for all but rabies. (They are required by law) We will continue to do this and only vaccinate when necessary. I feel more comfortable doing it this way, so I'm keeping them protected but not giving them vaccinations that they do not require. I've got to say I'm fortunate to have found a vet I'm comfortable with who has the same ideas on the subject as I do.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like Dr. Dodds information. But my question with all the protocols is "what happens if a puppy doesn't get all the vaccinations"? Does one start all over again?

I am asking this BECAUSE I am taking my 181/2 wk mini poodle to the vet for her Puppy vaccine. I know it is a bit late but she did have a vaccine at 6 wks (vet doing not hers) & then the pups started going to homes at 8wks & since usually shots are spaced every 3-4 wks then it was up to the new owners for the rest of the shots. This pup did have a home for 1 night but my friend who had "breed" the dogs was very nervous about this home & conclusion was the pup was returned the next day. Then the pup was to go to a possible new home & she had the pup on hold. Long story short at 161/2 wks the pup still didn't have a home, needed a haircut & so brought pup & mom in. Miss Louisa had grown from the little 10 day old pup I had seen, she was my pick at that age but I resisted. Now, here she was on my table to be groomed & that was all it took. Now I have another competition dog Yeah!. 

So, the vet wanted me to redo all her puppy series as well as rabies. I said no I just want the 5 way & that was it. Then they go on about the Rabies & how it is required by law at 12 wks. This is not true since the next county over is holding a Rabies clinic in 2 wks & it states that all dogs have to be 16wks or older. Does anyone know at this age do they have to have all their puppy shots again? From articles I read she still has immunity from mom & I am sure from her 1st shot she got as a pup. Should I maybe go with the 5 way 3-4 wks apart? I will go for the rabies in 2 wks since she will be 20 wks & it is only $5.00 clinic.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I personally plan to do Millie's first adult series of shots (with her 1 year shots in late May) and then not vaccinate her until minimum of 3 years from this May. Current research, which is accepted in the Veterinary society, is that shots are good for at LEAST 3 years. I will titer if necessary during those 3 years to provide proof for TDI and kennels, etc.

Vaccinations really have been shown to be effective for much, much, much longer. After 3 years, I will not re-vaccinate unless the titer shows that it is necessary. 

Rabies, of course, I will do every 3 years as required by law.

I will be doing this with Henry as well, starting this year he is not getting annual vaccinations. Only rabies because my vet decided to give him the 1 year rabies shot last year when he qualified for a 3 year shot. Live and learn.

Also, thankfully, I have found a holistic vet that supports this method of limited vaccinations and who will also give individual vaccines separated by weeks at a time as opposed to combination vaccines.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Well Miss Louisa had a great checkup. At 181/2 wks she is 7lbs & in great health & good weight. We both think she will top at 12lbs. Let's see how good our prediciton is. We agreed to have this 5 way & then in a month another 5 way. O.k. to go get the rabies at the clinic, so yeah on that note. I really like my vet but I think the receptionist try's to get one to do more then might be needed. I worm my own dogs & give my adult dogs their 5 way & bordetella. I only need Heartworm done & rabies by a vet.


----------

